# Dream Machines?



## wrmiller (Mar 25, 2014)

I've decided to take an early retirement in a few years and am planning to hang a shingle up for part-time gunsmithing, and other small work that comes around. I shoot USPSA matches so most gun work is 1911 style pistols and AR-15 rifles. No hunting rifles, bench rest, or BMGs. 

I need accurate, yet decent sized machines, that will never take a .1" DOC (lathe) or bury a 3/4" end mill in steel on a mill. NO production work on these machines. 

So I'm thinking of PM's new 935VS knee mill and a 1340GT with the variable speed option, and am interested in hearing from people who own these machines. Interested in capability, quality, accuracy, etc. Or anything else about these machines. 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 25, 2014)

PM RayC, he can give you all the info you require on PM machines.

 "Billy G"


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Bill. I have (and still) talk to Ray all the time. I have the specs, was more interested in the non-quantitative impressions of those who have used them. One person here has one coming, so I may have to wait until he gets his to hear his impressions on fit/finish/quality.  

Bill


----------



## Ray C (Mar 26, 2014)

I want the 1440HD...   The Taiwanese units do have nice fit & finish but, I do good work with my Chinese 1236 and all the errors I encounter are attributable to the idiot operating it (oops, that would be me).

For gunsmith work, the HD would be overkill (unless you're making Howitzers) and the 1340 GT has a manageable size gearbox where you won't need an internal bushing/spider.  You also stand a chance of moving the 1340 if need be.  The HD is 1.5 tons.

Matt also carries 1440TS lathes (Taiwanese) that aren't shown on the website.  These are great machines and we call them the "RML" killers. 

All of this stuff is a little out of the hobby realm...

Ray


----------



## Smudgemo (Mar 26, 2014)

I've really only just begun to use my 935 (step pulley/VFD), but boy it's really nice so far.  Tramming a Bridgeport style head is so much less frustrating than using shims to tram my former bench mill that I want to do a happy-dance every time I think of it (never mind how much more rigid it feels...)  
I haven't done much yet, but I did start squaring up stock for my Harold Hall boring head last night.  I should be engaging in heavier metal removal this weekend, so we'll see what happens. 

-Ryan


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 26, 2014)

I too like the fact that you can tram a 935 without shims. Looking forward to that.

Ray: The major reason I'm not buying these machines right now is because when I do, I do not ever want to move them again. So, I need to wait a bit until I can get out of this high-tech biz and on to better things. )

Regarding the size/weight issue: When I get closer to buying these things I'll look at having them drop shipped to a rigger and have them deliver and setup.

I was a little concerned about the open transmission on the 1340GT as I'd rather have those gears running in oil, but I guess you just grease them up and leave it at that?

Bill


----------



## Ray C (Mar 26, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> I too like the fact that you can tram a 935 without shims. Looking forward to that.
> 
> Ray: The major reason I'm not buying these machines right now is because when I do, I do not ever want to move them again. So, I need to wait a bit until I can get out of this high-tech biz and on to better things. )
> 
> ...



Yes, I just use grease...  There are all kinds of miracle products out there and I've tried a few...  Grease works better.  Just have to wipe them down once in a while and regrease them.


Ray


----------



## drs23 (Mar 26, 2014)

Smudgemo said:


> I've really only just begun to use my 935 (step pulley/VFD), but boy it's really nice so far.  Tramming a Bridgeport style head is so much less frustrating than using shims to tram my former bench mill that I want to do a happy-dance every time I think of it (never mind how much more rigid it feels...)
> I haven't done much yet, but I did start squaring up stock for my *Harold Hall boring head* last night.  I should be engaging in heavier metal removal this weekend, so we'll see what happens.
> 
> -Ryan



Thanks for posting this. I just ordered my series of H.H. books and can't wait to see them in the mailbox.

Dale


----------



## nickmckinney (Mar 26, 2014)

Ray C said:


> ...that aren't shown on the website...



Ray its a bit off topic but is there anyway you could help Matt on this? I have 2 websites for him and the Ebay store and its different stuff I find on all three. I liked the new Chinese 1640 "baby" lathe he posted on Ebay (its a lightweight narrow bed "cheap" 1640) but its gone now and nothing on the websites about it. Back to somewhat on topic I love the 1340GT........except its missing the foot brake option. A 1340GT with a foot brake and variable speed would be $12-15K in the MSC catalog I reckon.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 26, 2014)

I noticed the two different websites when I first searched for Precision Matthews and 'assumed' one was for hobby, the other for production duty machines. But in looking at the two websites, that doesn't appear to be the case.

Bill


----------



## Smudgemo (Mar 27, 2014)

drs23 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I just ordered my series of H.H. books and can't wait to see them in the mailbox.
> 
> Dale



Mr Hall's English English and metric measurements can be hard to follow at times, but I like his work and it gets me thinking how to approach work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leagle (Mar 27, 2014)

I have been going through this process of choosing a lathe and mill for gunsmithing.  I have gone the complete gambit from considering used machines to new US made machines to high end Taiwanese machines to the Chinese impots.  It did not take long to figure out that everything but the Chinese machines were way over-priced for all but the most serious applications.  Eventually, I came down to choosing either a Grizzly or PM machine.  After many, many hours of self-study, viewing the posts on this forum and with much help from Ray C (long before he became a rep for PM), I decided on the PM 1440BV lathe and the PM932PDF mill.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 27, 2014)

I hear you (about the cost), and am of a similar sentiment in that I'm not interested in buying a machine to work on a machine, nor do I buy the idea that a worn, used US machine is better than anything else.

But...when it actually comes down to putting money where my mouth is, I may back off the 1340GT: It's well over 7k with the variable speed option. Over 6k without. The 1440BV is cheaper, as is the 1440E-LB.

I do have a bit of time to think about this though.  :LOL:

Bill



Leagle said:


> I have been going through this process of choosing a lathe and mill for gunsmithing.  I have gone the complete gambit from considering used machines to new US made machines to high end Taiwanese machines to the Chinese impots.  It did not take long to figure out that everything but the Chinese machines were way over-priced for all but the most serious applications.  Eventually, I came down to choosing either a Grizzly or PM machine.  After many, many hours of self-study, viewing the posts on this forum and with much help from Ray C (long before he became a rep for PM), I decided on the PM 1440BV lathe and the PM932PDF mill.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 2, 2014)

This sounds familiar to my situation.  Quickly getting sick of the corporate BS and everything that goes along with it, I am trying to get my wife and I set up to be able to take early retirement and work from our home shop/business full-time, currently it is only part time.  I mainly work on motorcycles and automotive but seem to be getting a lot more small machining and welding jobs coming into the shop over the past year or so and besides working on motorcycles which I absolutely love, I would rather machine parts for customers than crawl around under their cars.  The wife and I decided to sell our Smithy 3-in-1 machine and get equipment which would be more suitable for full-time work and have two dedicated machines to create my parts.

I cannot post up to the actual "use" of these machines, yet that is.  Like you, I have been all over the spectrum before ordering my new machines from Matt @ QMT.  I really liked the 1440HD but it is way overkill for what I would ever use it for, then I started looking at the 1440BV and spotted the 1340GT.  I was grabbed by the 1340GT from moment one as it seems to be a cut above the others in overall quality and fit/finish.

We have an older Jet 1336 at work with the same exact open gearbox/selector and it is going on 26 years old now.  I just have the guys smear a little grease on the gears once a year or so when it gets PMed.  The guys in our shop are hard on the equipment as it is not theirs.  I figured if an import machine can stand up to the abuse that our mechanics put them through they should last a lifetime in my home shop.

I would love to have the 935TV but it is outside of my budget as well as exceeding my space limitations.  I have communicated extensively with Matt as well as Ray about the 45M/932PDF and chose to go with the 932PDF to be able to stay within budget and not loose a bay in my shop for equipment.  I am still having to get quite creative with placement but think I have it figured out.

As soon as I get my 1340GT and 932PDF I can comment on actual impressions but currently I am just anxiously waiting.  If time works out the way Matt told me I should be seeing mine around mid-May.

Mike.

On edit, I also wanted to mention that I have looked for over 10 months for used equipment but I seem to live in an equipment desert.  The equipment that is available is either beat to hell or absolutely HUGE and not for a home shop.  I want to get to making money with the equipment, not have a year long and expensive machine rebuild.  I have been catching similar comments from people about buying import equipment as well as not buying a "real" mill.  I simply don't have the room for anything larger and stepping to the 935TV would put me about $3500.00 over what I have already spent and I am slightly over my budget as it.  I would be curious to hear your impressions of the 935 when you get it.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey Mike,

Not surprised to hear others are getting 'fed up' with the corporate world. You should hear Ray go on about it sometime.  )

I am hoping to be ready in about 4 years, with a tentative machine budget of around 15k or so. But, like you, I likely won't have the room or requirements for full-sized machines, but need enough machine to get the job(s) done. But that is subject to change of course.

I am not even sure what exactly I'll be doing just yet, but will attempt to narrow the focus a bit in the next couple of years. I've road raced (cars and motorcycles) built competitive firearms, was a master mechanic on Porsche, LR, and MB (a while back), build and fit people for golf clubs, etc., etc.. Kinda a jack-of-some-trades, master-of-none. I end up doing all sorts of odd-ball stuff for friends and neighbors.  

The goal is for this to be money over and above what we need to live on, so I'm not sweating paying the bills or worrying if my wife has anything to eat.

If the garage/shop is big enough, I may pop for a 9x48 mill and a 14x40 lathe, but for now I'm looking at the smaller machines as my entry point.

If I do get the 935, I will definitely post my impressions. And thank you for responding to my thread.

Bill


----------



## nickmckinney (Apr 2, 2014)

30" of table travel on a mill and a 2" bore on the lathe is a serious junction to be at and probably the limit of a home garage. Working bigger parts than this gets pretty serious just to lift the raw stock.

When you do the math on what parts can't fit a 935 mill and a 1236 lathe its probably less than 5% of the jobs that would come to a home garage, so how many bigger sized jobs needs to happen to cover the price difference. Also the older I get the less I would want to be moving big heavy work in and out of a machine.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 2, 2014)

nickmckinney said:


> 30" of table travel on a mill and a 2" bore on the lathe is a serious junction to be at and probably the limit of a home garage. Working bigger parts than this gets pretty serious just to lift the raw stock.
> 
> When you do the math on what parts can't fit a 935 mill and a 1236 lathe its probably less than 5% of the jobs that would come to a home garage, so how many bigger sized jobs needs to happen to cover the price difference. Also the older I get the less I would want to be moving big heavy work in and out of a machine.



The bigger machines would not be needed for larger work, but desired for  stiffness/mass. My friend the pistolsmith (where I learned to use  manual machines) never loaded anything over a few pounds into his his  machines. If that. I do remember him fluting a stainless barrel for a bench rest rifle though...

Reasons why I don't have them now are space limitations and not wanting to move them. Ever.  

Bill


----------



## nickmckinney (Apr 2, 2014)

Haha Bill you are talking to the person with a 2000lb drill press, I love my machines heavy and my women on the lighter side :jester:

But really having a big monster machine for light parts, thats really specific work like gunsmithing. I watch the Jim Schroeder videos and what he does with that baby 1022 lathe makes me plan to step up my game. A good operator can make gold with a junk machine, a bad operator uses a gold machine to make junk.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 2, 2014)

nickmckinney said:


> 30" of table travel on a mill and a 2" bore on the lathe is a serious junction to be at and probably the limit of a home garage. Working bigger parts than this gets pretty serious just to lift the raw stock.
> 
> When you do the math on what parts can't fit a 935 mill and a 1236 lathe its probably less than 5% of the jobs that would come to a home garage, so how many bigger sized jobs needs to happen to cover the price difference. Also the older I get the less I would want to be moving big heavy work in and out of a machine.



Really good words there Nick... 

 A 1000lb square-column mill (i.e PM923 or similar) will cut a 10, 20 or 50lb hunk of metal quite well -and keep in mind that even the behemoth bridgeports of their day only came with 1, 1.5 and 2 HP motors.  I use carbide roughing endmills on my square column and tear-up metal like a devil.  -No sweat.   Only a couple times have I wished for more Y travel only for the convenience but, it never stopped me from working on a part.  I've never needed more X-travel for any reason.  For everything I do, it's a perfect work envelope.

As for lathes, a 1440 is the biggest you can really go before the size starts interfering with versatility.  Lathes bigger than 1440 tend to have lower top-end RPMs which will put a dent in your ability to work on smaller diameter shafts.  Lathes between 9" swing to 14" all have roughly the same feature specifications.  You got any idea how much a 10" chuck weighs?  Heck, even an 8" chuck triggers the tendonitis in my arm sometimes so I use 6" chucks most of the time.  -Those are kinda cute and fun actually.

...  There's a big difference between home/prototype/gunsmith work vs industrial production.  Use the right tool for the right job and you'll keep a lot of money in your pocket. 


Ray


----------



## mgalusha (Apr 3, 2014)

Bill, if you feel like making the drive you're welcome to come out and play with the 1440BV. I seem to recall you are in one of the L (Longmont/Louisville/Lafayette) up north, I'm a bit over an hour away, between Parker and Elizabeth. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 3, 2014)

Nick and Ray, thank you for that overview.  That is kind of where I was going in my decision making but it is really nice to hear others reiterate that philosophy.  When deciding on equipment I was torn between the larger of the benchtop mills (45M/932PDF) and the smaller of the knee mills (935) and with the cost difference and the space limitations there was just no way to go with the knee mill.  If I had unlimited funds and room I would definitely go the knee mill route but I don't know too many people who have unlimited budgets.  I have been extremely worried whether or not the 932 would be big enough to handle the workload.  

I tried to invision if I would ever really put more than the 300 lbs on the 932 that the table can accomodate and then realized that how would I even get a 300 pound part on the table.  In my small motorcycle/automotive shop I have only had a few occasions where I had to take a part(s) to a friends/associates machine shop.  So with that in mind the 1340 lathe and 932 mill should be well above and beyond the capabilities of my previous machine and fit the workload of my shop perfectly.

Mike.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 3, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> Bill, if you feel like making the drive you're welcome to come out and play with the 1440BV. I seem to recall you are in one of the L (Longmont/Louisville/Lafayette) up north, I'm a bit over an hour away, between Parker and Elizabeth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk



Hey Mike,

That would be great! I'm in Longmont. Maybe a Saturday some time in the near future (after the blink'n snow leaves)?

I'll PM ya.  

Bill


----------



## mgalusha (Apr 3, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> That would be great! I'm in Longmont. Maybe a Saturday some time in the near future (after the blink'n snow leaves)?
> 
> ...



Yeah... spring snow, joy.  Most weekends are fine, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## nickmckinney (Apr 3, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> I tried to invision if I would ever really put more than the 300 lbs on the 932 that the table can accomodate and then realized that how would I even get a 300 pound part on the table.  In my small motorcycle/automotive shop I have only had a few occasions where I had to take a part(s) to a friends/associates machine shop.  So with that in mind the 1340 lathe and 932 mill should be well above and beyond the capabilities of my previous machine and fit the workload of my shop perfectly.




Mike I do automotive machine as secondary (hobby) income now, the biggest thing I can think to put on a mill is a V8 block to mill the decks. There you also need a round bar fixture (thats $1800 for a good one that can also do heads) and the flycutter is $1K for the cheap one and $1500 for the CBN style.  Then you need a 9x49 minimum table as the X travel will be at the limits and a 10x54 makes more sense here. Preferably the mill head uses a NT40 instead of a R8 as a CBN head needs to be heavy to be happiest. So if you say no to deck jobs then a much smaller mill is all you need.

Now I on the other hand plan to do as many deck jobs as I can get in. Just as side work every time a cylinder head touches my surfacer someone needs to be placing a pair of Andrew Jacksons on the table - 3 if its a straight 6 head or any diesel head or if wanting me to take more than 0.020" off. I can probably get 1-3 jobs a day without trying, so thats good side money for my situation.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't do engine machining other than motorcycles.  My automotive machining I have a friend who runs a large machine shop do my automotive machining so I don't have the need for anything quite that large like you do.  I don't know how I would lift one up there anyhow.

Mike.





nickmckinney said:


> Mike I do automotive machine as secondary (hobby) income now, the biggest thing I can think to put on a mill is a V8 block to mill the decks. There you also need a round bar fixture (thats $1800 for a good one that can also do heads) and the flycutter is $1K for the cheap one and $1500 for the CBN style.  Then you need a 9x49 minimum table as the X travel will be at the limits and a 10x54 makes more sense here. Preferably the mill head uses a NT40 instead of a R8 as a CBN head needs to be heavy to be happiest. So if you say no to deck jobs then a much smaller mill is all you need.
> 
> Now I on the other hand plan to do as many deck jobs as I can get in. Just as side work every time a cylinder head touches my surfacer someone needs to be placing a pair of Andrew Jacksons on the table - 3 if its a straight 6 head or any diesel head or if wanting me to take more than 0.020" off. I can probably get 1-3 jobs a day without trying, so thats good side money for my situation.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 3, 2014)

nickmckinney said:


> Mike I do automotive machine as secondary (hobby) income now, the biggest thing I can think to put on a mill is a V8 block to mill the decks. There you also need a round bar fixture (thats $1800 for a good one that can also do heads) and the flycutter is $1K for the cheap one and $1500 for the CBN style.  Then you need a 9x49 minimum table as the X travel will be at the limits and a 10x54 makes more sense here. Preferably the mill head uses a NT40 instead of a R8 as a CBN head needs to be heavy to be happiest. So if you say no to deck jobs then a much smaller mill is all you need.
> 
> Now I on the other hand plan to do as many deck jobs as I can get in. Just as side work every time a cylinder head touches my surfacer someone needs to be placing a pair of Andrew Jacksons on the table - 3 if its a straight 6 head or any diesel head or if wanting me to take more than 0.020" off. I can probably get 1-3 jobs a day without trying, so thats good side money for my situation.



FWIW, you can get an NT spindle on the 932 or 45; available as a special-order factory option.  It's overkill by an order of magnitude though...  You'd be wasting your money to order it and your tooling fixture costs would equal the value of the unit itself.


Ray


----------



## nickmckinney (Apr 4, 2014)

Ray C said:


> FWIW, you can get an NT spindle on the 932 or 45; available as a special-order factory option.  It's overkill by an order of magnitude though...  You'd be wasting your money to order it and your tooling fixture costs would equal the value of the unit itself.



No way I would have a NT mill at under 2000lbs, it defeats the purpose of the tooling the NT is really needed for holding. I am planning a 10" face mill in the future and that is sketchy with an R8 but about the limit of whats doable there, but you need some weight to keep the machine from dancing around if something this big is not balanced perfectly.


----------



## tmarks11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ray C said:


> I want the 1440HD...


You seen one in person?  How is the fit/finish?  How do you think it compares with the Grizzly G0509G or the Jet 1440-W?

I definitely would prefer a Taiwanese machine, but of course, none of the above three are...

thanks.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 7, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> You seen one in person?  How is the fit/finish?  How do you think it compares with the Grizzly G0509G or the Jet 1440-W?
> 
> I definitely would prefer a Taiwanese machine, but of course, none of the above three are...
> 
> thanks.



Oh yes, I looked it over quite carefully.  Fit and finish are amazingly good and the gearbox is sweet.  It only needs a gear re-positioning to switch from US to metric threads; everything else is just switching dials.  For under 7 grand, you can't beat it.  Next step up are the Taiwanese T-series that I have which cost about 1500 more -also heavy-duty.  Both are substantial lathes.  The 1440HD's in stock have factory DRO installed.  I think there's 2 in stock; one with single phase 220 and another w/3phase.

Gimme a shout if you're interested...

Oh, and by the way, our shipment of 1236 units and some 1440ELB's arrived yesterday.

Ray


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 8, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Oh, and by the way, our shipment of 1236 units and some 1440ELB's arrived yesterday.
> 
> Ray



Any info on the 1340GT's yet?  Are they still on schedule for the first part of May?  I am hoping Matt saved one of the 932's that he had in stock for me to ship out with my 1340 when it shows up.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 8, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Any info on the 1340GT's yet?  Are they still on schedule for the first part of May?  I am hoping Matt saved one of the 932's that he had in stock for me to ship out with my 1340 when it shows up.
> 
> Mike.



Indeed, if you placed an order, it will be fulfilled...  -Didn't ask about the arrival of 1340's but I can only assume they're in progress.

We'd like to think that all manufacturing and shipping goes like clockwork -but it frequently doesn't.  It's the nature of the game and even if Matt had more warehouse space, it would not solve the problem of not being able to get enough machines faster...

Ray


----------



## nickmckinney (Apr 8, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> You seen one in person?  How is the fit/finish?  How do you think it compares with the Grizzly G0509G or the Jet 1440-W?
> 
> I definitely would prefer a Taiwanese machine, but of course, none of the above three are...
> 
> thanks.




Something I realized only recently, the 1440B and 1440E-LB are the only "smaller home shop type" lathes I am aware of that have 2" spindle bores. I was considering the G0509G myself until I saw this. Its a rare feature I never considered previously. The bed is not as wide so if you are going to do a ton of heavy work you should get a wider bed unit which is more industrial and usually is 3 phase too. I am about decided that one of the PM1440 2" bore is going to be our next shop lathe.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 8, 2014)

Next shop lathe?!? I thought this was a 'hobby' site!  (just kidding...)  :LOL:


----------



## Ray C (Apr 8, 2014)

nickmckinney said:


> Something I realized only recently, the 1440B and 1440E-LB are the only "smaller home shop type" lathes I am aware of that have 2" spindle bores. I was considering the G0509G myself until I saw this. Its a rare feature I never considered previously. The bed is not as wide so if you are going to do a ton of heavy work you should get a wider bed unit which is more industrial and usually is 3 phase too. I am about decided that one of the PM1440 2" bore is going to be our next shop lathe.



This is true and thanks for putting the word out.  These are good machines for advanced hobbyist and light industrial garage shop work.  In the hands of a careful hobbyist, it will last a darn long time.  They're not intended for constant heavy stock removal -for that, in the 1440 size-range, you're better off with something in the 3000lb range and 5HP or more.  When used in their intended work envelop both are equally precise.

A general rule of thumb is that the largest diameter shaft a lathe can comfortably cut (assuming you have the proper horsepower) is 75% of the bed width.  If you have a 10" wide bed and plenty of horsepower, it should be able to man-handle a 7.5" diameter shaft or pipe.   When diameters exceed that guideline, the cutting forces are not pushing down on the carriage as much as they're pushing it away -and in general, that's not desirable.  You can of-course cut all the way up to whatever fits but, DoC needs to be scaled back accordingly.

And FWIW, we just got some of the E, LB's in stock...

Ray


----------



## Leagle (Apr 8, 2014)

You are correct regarding the fact that the PM machines are the only "hobby" level machines that have a 2" bore.  This is one of the many reasons that I have decided to purchase a PM machine (1440BV).  With Grizzly, you have to go with their HD machine to get a 2" bore and you will pay right at $10,000 for that machine.  Anything else has a 1.625" bore.  I have spent far more hours that is good for me and my productivity comparing PM and Grizzly and the PM wins no matter what criteria I use.

One thing I would like to point out.  There have been some criticisms of the inability to speak with Matt at PM.  (I have personally never had that problem.)  This is unusual as in no other circumstance have I seen a situation where someone expects to speak with the CEO of any company.  I have spoken with the folks at Grizzly a number of times.  They are always available.  They will always answer your questions.  However, even with my level of knowledge (which is something less than that of the village idiot) I can tell that the answers being given are either "canned" or made with the purpose of satisfying you without   providing any useful information.  This is not to say that they are not good machines.  I just think that the PM machines are a better value.

PM machines are at a "price break."  You can buy "better machines," but plan to spend double when you do so.


----------



## nickmckinney (Apr 8, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> Next shop lathe?!? I thought this was a 'hobby' site!  (just kidding...)  :LOL:




I am more of a custom shop, this lathe will probably see 20 hours a month of use. I imagine many hobby guys log more hours than that on theirs. We just don't take in much outside work, most of my work is done at clients locations away from the shop. But when you need one man it sucks to be without. We moved a couple months ago and I let my buddy take my 1340, oops.......


----------



## zmotorsports (May 1, 2014)

UPDATE to my previous post.

I thought I would correct my previous post on this thread.  Originally I had ordered a PM-1340GT and a 932PDF but would have loved to have the 935TV but opted not to due to budget and space restrictions.

Well maybe it was a blessing in disguise that Matt did not have these machines in stock which caused me to wait and rethink things a bit.  I never wavered on the purchase of the 1340GT as I fell in love with it from the start.  Especially the fact that it is a Taiwanese machines which I think are a pretty good cut above and beyond the Chinese at the time.  Nothing against the Chinese machines as they have sure come a long way over the past decade plus.  

However, I kept getting a gut feeling that I wanted to get a small knee mill rather than a larger benchtop mill/drill and some of the issues that I have been hearing/reading about.  Although maybe minor to some these issues were really unnerving to me and got me rethinking the benchtop mill/drill purchase.  I want this to be my last lathe and mill purchase and want to get on to making chips vs. working towards getting something bigger or nicer down the road.

My wife has been awesome and wants me to be happy with my tool and equipment purchases, she always has been that way.  She knows how anal I am and that I take extreme pride and care in my tools.  We had agreed on how much from our savings we would spend on tooling/equipment when we decided to invest some money into upgrading our shop machining equipment. After speaking several times with Matt I decided to upgrade to the Taiwanese knee mill that he offers and get the purchase over with.

On Monday I spoke to Matt and changed my order to now encompass my "dream machines".  I have a 1340GT lathe and a 935TV knee mill coming which will compliment my shop very nicely.

I will do a full review and report my impressions of the machines when I get them because the available information on the internet is very, very limited concerning these two machines.  Hopefully I will be able to provide the needed information for anyone interested in either of these machines.

Mike.


----------

